# Xanax



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you think that Xanax would make DP worse? I've been having haaaaaardcore anxiety lately and I'm on vitamins for it, and they aren't really helping. I haven't touched any kind of "drug" even medical in like 10 years, but nothing is touching my anxiety and I need to do something. I also have wicked bad visual snow and I read on a VS forum that xanax can help with the VS. Any views on this topic?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it would be fine to take it, from my knowledge benzos only start to casue DP/DR if your addicted or if your in withdrawl. So if you take one every now and then it should be alright


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Auldie said:


> I think it would be fine to take it, from my knowledge benzos only start to casue DP/DR if your addicted or if your in withdrawl. So if you take one every now and then it should be alright


Word.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Auldie said:


> I think it would be fine to take it, from my knowledge benzos only start to casue DP/DR if your addicted or if your in withdrawl. So if you take one every now and then it should be alright


Thanks, ironically, the thought of taking a script pill for an anxiety, gives me anxiety. Because I know that a lot of people take them to get high, I want to take them to feel normal. Has anyone else taken them for DP? Have they helped at all?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> Thanks, ironically, the thought of taking a script pill for an anxiety, gives me anxiety. Because I know that a lot of people take them to get high, I want to take them to feel normal. Has anyone else taken them for DP? Have they helped at all?


I've used Xanax occasionally for over ten years (15 to 30 pills a year) - long before DR. It has never had any affect on my DP or DR.

Xanax doesn't make you 'high'. It can be very helpful. It is no different then taking an aspirin for a headache. Just take a little and see - try just ½ a pill the first time. Even after all these years I still only take ½ a pill and it works wonders.

I've experienced two completely different types of anxiety. One Xanax works for. The other required Gabapentin, which also helped visual symptoms (DR). Do you have visual problems besides snow?


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

I got like 5 of these one day with a friend and all i can say is, it allowed me to be myself again and have a life without feeling dp, everything felt very real as well, so i would say definetly try them about a few times and see what you think


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> I've used Xanax occasionally for over ten years (15 to 30 pills a year) - long before DR. It has never had any affect on my DP or DR.
> 
> Xanax doesn't make you 'high'. It can be very helpful. It is no different then taking an aspirin for a headache. Just take a little and see - try just ½ a pill the first time. Even after all these years I still only take ½ a pill and it works wonders.
> 
> I've experienced two completely different types of anxiety. One Xanax works for. The other required Gabapentin, which also helped visual symptoms (DR). Do you have visual problems besides snow?


Yea, my vision is one big mess. I have starbursts, floaters, trails.. if I stare at a blank wall for longer than about 10 seconds, i start to see black blurred balls in the center of my vision. I'm just so afraid that the xanax will make me so paranoid and afraid to be in my own skin.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 4, 2010)

I was prescribed Xanax a few years ago, before the DP really hit. They put me on .25 as needed, which made me mad at everything, so they upped me to .5 - that knocked me out. I didn't take xanax again for a long while, however, when the DP hit and I was very antsy, I tried half of a .25 - beautiful. I understand your wanting to feel normal - having to take medication, for me, always makes me feel secluded, with problems, etc. The way Xanax makes you feel is no different than someone coming home and having a beer to unwind (as this is the only way I can explain it) - you just loosen up. It gets easier to breathe. You can think slower, or get rid of the negative thinking all together. When the anxiety gets really consuming, Xanax helps slow it down. Rambling, I digress.
No worries, love. Xanax doesn't make you high unless you take more than your body can handle. Like suggested, take the lowest dose first. I've found with the DP, it does help a small bit because it slows down/gets rid of the negativity.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> I was prescribed Xanax a few years ago, before the DP really hit. They put me on .25 as needed, which made me mad at everything, so they upped me to .5 - that knocked me out. I didn't take xanax again for a long while, however, when the DP hit and I was very antsy, I tried half of a .25 - beautiful. I understand your wanting to feel normal - having to take medication, for me, always makes me feel secluded, with problems, etc. The way Xanax makes you feel is no different than someone coming home and having a beer to unwind (as this is the only way I can explain it) - you just loosen up. It gets easier to breathe. You can think slower, or get rid of the negative thinking all together. When the anxiety gets really consuming, Xanax helps slow it down. Rambling, I digress.
> No worries, love. Xanax doesn't make you high unless you take more than your body can handle. Like suggested, take the lowest dose first. I've found with the DP, it does help a small bit because it slows down/gets rid of the negativity.


Thank you very much for your story, my Mum and sister take xanax for anxiety, on occasion,but they have no idea what DP is, they don't believe it really exists, so it's hard to get someone's perspective on it, who also have DP. Because having DP makes any little substance seem like it's the most hardcore drug out there. I don't take any kind of drug at all, I don't drink, I don't smoke. All because those substances my DP and visual snow sooo much worse.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

If you don't want to take a drug, you may want to look into n-acetyl-cysteine, which may help with anxiety. It's OTC, no withdrawals.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

gill said:


> If you don't want to take a drug, you may want to look into n-acetyl-cysteine, which may help with anxiety. It's OTC, no withdrawals.


Thanks, how long does it take to start feeling an effect and does it help with DP?


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> Thanks, how long does it take to start feeling an effect and does it help with DP?


I don't know if it will help your DP. It won't make it worse though. You should feel an effect a couple hours after taking. It can take a few weeks to see full benefits though..


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd like to share my experience with Xanax if I may please. I've had dp/dr for 15 plus years. It was six years into it before I knew what dp/dr was. I had the CAT scans, EEG's, eye doctor exams, everything. Bad depression, anxiety, etc. Once I found Xanax, it was the greatest thing in the world. For anxiety that is. BUT, LET ME TELL YOU, THE XANAX FEELING IS AN ALTERNATE REALITY IN ITSELF. I started with one peach xanax a day, I think these were the one mg ones, and after two or three years, I was up to six blue xanax's per day, JUST to feel like I used to when I took the one peach one. I was EXTREMELY successful at work, had no problems with social anxiety. I WAS SUPERMAN. It made me forget the dp/dr, BUT like I said, it was just another false reality. Anyway after a few years I realized I needed to get off of them. I went to a detox place and the detoxed my in just eight days. Far too quick. For the next six or eight months, I was in a pure hell ten times what dp/dr is. The withdrawal from xanax, can cause one to kill themself without even realizing it. One doctor said that xanax withdrawal is worse than withdrawal from ANY other drug. You are far removed from your mind a cognitive functions. It was a total nightmare that initially started with that one xanax. Like my therapist told me long ago....xanax is used for anxiety, but in the end created anxiety. Once they wear off, you NEED that next one and next one just to feel the same, and before you know it a tolerance can be built up. I'm sure there are some people who don't get addicted like that, but my opinion would be to not play with fire. We need to cure ourselves from dp/dr, not prolong it. My years of xanax use was only a band aid. In the grand scheme of things it didn't help my dp/dr from a recovery/cure stanpoint not one bit. But I do see how one can just want some relief, I would advise against any band aids and attack the cure. I've started with some supplements that seem to help me. God Bless all who are dealing with this crisis. I pray for everyone, everytime I pray for myself. Maybe we can all lift each other thru prayer.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

foghat said:


> I'd like to share my experience with Xanax if I may please. I've had dp/dr for 15 plus years. It was six years into it before I knew what dp/dr was. I had the CAT scans, EEG's, eye doctor exams, everything. Bad depression, anxiety, etc. Once I found Xanax, it was the greatest thing in the world. For anxiety that is. BUT, LET ME TELL YOU, THE XANAX FEELING IS AN ALTERNATE REALITY IN ITSELF. I started with one peach xanax a day, I think these were the one mg ones, and after two or three years, I was up to six blue xanax's per day, JUST to feel like I used to when I took the one peach one. I was EXTREMELY successful at work, had no problems with social anxiety. I WAS SUPERMAN. It made me forget the dp/dr, BUT like I said, it was just another false reality. Anyway after a few years I realized I needed to get off of them. I went to a detox place and the detoxed my in just eight days. Far too quick. For the next six or eight months, I was in a pure hell ten times what dp/dr is. The withdrawal from xanax, can cause one to kill themself without even realizing it. One doctor said that xanax withdrawal is worse than withdrawal from ANY other drug. You are far removed from your mind a cognitive functions. It was a total nightmare that initially started with that one xanax. Like my therapist told me long ago....xanax is used for anxiety, but in the end created anxiety. Once they wear off, you NEED that next one and next one just to feel the same, and before you know it a tolerance can be built up. I'm sure there are some people who don't get addicted like that, but my opinion would be to not play with fire. We need to cure ourselves from dp/dr, not prolong it. My years of xanax use was only a band aid. In the grand scheme of things it didn't help my dp/dr from a recovery/cure stanpoint not one bit. But I do see how one can just want some relief, I would advise against any band aids and attack the cure. I've started with some supplements that seem to help me. God Bless all who are dealing with this crisis. I pray for everyone, everytime I pray for myself. Maybe we can all lift each other thru prayer.


Thank you so much for sharing your story.


----------



## KelSa (Jan 10, 2011)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> Do you think that Xanax would make DP worse? I've been having haaaaaardcore anxiety lately and I'm on vitamins for it, and they aren't really helping. I haven't touched any kind of "drug" even medical in like 10 years, but nothing is touching my anxiety and I need to do something. I also have wicked bad visual snow and I read on a VS forum that xanax can help with the VS. Any views on this topic?


Xanax actually helps me. I take .25mg. It takes about an hour for it to really kick in with me. It makes me feel how I would normally feel. I don't take it all the time because I don't want to have my body build a dependency to it. I only take it when things get really bad. I don't know where I'd be without it.


----------

